# My Journal



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

*My Horse, My Life, My Passion*

Today I rode Trooper inside his padock. We didnt do anything too hard, because he is just getting over a cough. We cantered a couple times (this is his absolute favorite!), went over a cavelettie, practised backing up (I tought this to him myself), and just for fun to switch it up I put a pole over top of some tires and walked over them. I try to do something different as much as possible, because he hates doing the same thing over again.

I guess I will tell you a little bit about Trooper's personality. Like I said cantering is his utmost favorite thing to do while riding, hed rather skip everything else and just canter, this is the only thing he likes to do every time we ride. I find if I have him do the same type of thing too many days in a row he will start missbehaving. So we switch bettween bareback (occasionally me doing a couple of trick riding moves... but dot tell my mom:wink, trail riding, jumping small jumps, and just flat work... except the land a my house isnt flat!

Overall he is a well behaved horse that is responsive to aids, espessialy verball. We do have our ups and downs for he is only 7.

When my instructor trained Trooper she didnt think he would be able to jump more than 2ft, but I am hoping that if I can find a good riding area I may try to go higher.

Sorry if this is boaring I havent done one of these, so cutos if you made it through the whole thing! I will try to keep them short and sweet.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

*My Horse, My Life, My Passion*

Since my riding lesson is tomorrow, I will tell you about the 2 horses I have been switching between at my lessons. Tallas is a 16hh buckskin. He is quite lazy, and requires a lot of leg work, but he does have a nice jump, and can do flying lead changes! His canter is reasonably smooth a bit drawn out though. Trooper treats me all too well with his smooth gaits and rolling canter! I call him the big easy chair. Anywho overall Tallas is pretty well laid back, according to my instructor he spooks a bit but he hasn’t done that with me (I’ve only rode him a couple of times though). 
Ok now lets go to the other end of the spectrum, Jolene is a medium sized, 6 year old, black pony, she has beautiful friendly eyes, and is extremely cute. In the riding ring its a totally different story. She is spooky, rushes, and takes advantage of your faults. She has improved so much since I started riding her though. When I first started riding her I had to ride her 20m circles in the center of the arena, because she spooked and rushed uncontrollably on the far ends. She has taught me how to truly ride! Not going too far into the 2 point and snapping right back was a lesson learnt quickly on Jolene (she’ll happily send you flying!) I am currently the only student riding her, they have tried other students, but they just cant handle her. I could go on forever about stories of Jolene, so Ill stop here before you get boared.
The reason why my instructor is switching me between 2 horses is because she doesn’t want me to get too used to the same horse, and to really learn to know when to go into the 2 point and when to come out. Jolene is speedy gunzalas through jumps (sadly jumping is when she’s calmest) where Tallas it seems to take forever to get to the jump!
Anyways Sorry I wrote a novel!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

*my horse, my life, my passion*

Im soo sad my lesson was cancelled today! My instructor sprained her ankle. I have never been so sad about a lesson cancelation before. I think part of it is because all day I have been thinking about my lesson, because Im tired of school already, and its only 2nd week!

Sorry I dont have anything else to talk about... Unless you want me to complain more about school!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

*my horse, my life, my passion*

Today I rode Trooper down a rode that I havent taken him down in a LONG time, he was amasing! He was so cute and calm, a dog ran out and started barking at him and didnt bat an eyelash. Trooper is sooo good with dogs, one time a loose dog ran out and started barking, circling, and jumping at him and he didnt even care! I am soo proud of him, some days he can be a toad, and others he just blows me away! We did mostly walking, with a bit of trooting. 

On the way back home we stoped and talked to a neighbour, and he stood sooo quietly for at least 10 minuets, this is the longestand best he has ever stood for me while riding! On the way home he didnt rush one bit!

Anyway, Im so proud of him, that I needed to tell you guys


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

*my horse, my life, my passion*

I heard from my instructor today. A couple of weeks ago Gibby stepped on her foot, so she has been limping around lately, and I guess she was babysitting her granddaughter in the morning and she was helping her down steps that are very slanted, and slippery from frost and slipped and sprained her ankle! (Same foot that got stepped on)She went to the hospital and found out that Gibby broke all her toes except her big toe! 
Today we rode inside the paddock. I tried the caveletie in a new spot that I had never thought of putting it until today, and it works great. Although I still think I’ll get him hoof boots so that I can do jumping in my lane way because it is much longer and flatter. Trooper behaved quite well today. I really need to get him to stand still while mounting, he has always done this and I have no idea why. 
I left the stool outside of the paddock yesterday, and of course I always think of this after I get him tacked up! So I try to get on my 16hh horse from the ground as he is circling around me. I’m glad no one was there to see it! So eventually I give up and find a rock. Lordy, what a scene!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Today went very well. I swear Tooper can read minds, today I decied that the goal of the day was to get him to stand still while I mounting no matter how long it takes, and he didnt budge the first time I got on him! 

So we got to do other fun stuff today. I set the cavellettie up in the new spot and put a make-shift jump where I normally put the cavelletie. He was very good going over them both the whole time. Im surprised he didnt demand to canter over the new jump, it was the same hight as a cavellettie, but wider! When I put the cavelletie over there he demanded to canter over it! 

So all in all a very good day. Now I really need to make some higher jumps.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I didnt ride Trooper oday for many reasons 
a) Rode 3 days so he needs a break
b) looked like it might rain
c)LOADS of homework (should be working on it now, but too lazy!)
d) helped my dad install a new gate

I noticed the other day that I havent really describe Sally to you.
So start off with she is a donkey, so she can be pretty stubborn, but she is better than most donkeys. She is mostly black except under her belly, eyes, and muzzle.She really is quite cute, the vet said shes in great shape for a donkey that gets no exersise and free choice hay.

She is a very loyal and protective companion for Trooper. It's also her goal in life to make me mad! She loves to get in the way, escape, and anyother thing to drive me up the wall! :-xI have to tie her up when I ride inside the paddock because she gets jealous and runs up behind us, nips him, tries to mount him (yes she does try to do the man's jop. Trooper doesnt like her the way she likes him!:wink, buck and rears. Its a wonder he doest go ballistic when she does this (thast how good of a boy he is). when we ride outside the paddock she goes CRAZY, and makes her weired "call sounds". she makes this sound when she wants food, trooper, is happy or upset.

Well thats it for now! (That was longer than I thought it would)


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

It was rainng again today so I didnt get to ride :-( So instead I went hunting for junk to use as jumps. I measured some lawn chairs and with logs theyll be about 2ft. I also found something that if I can find something to hold it up it will make a great 2ft2 wall. I also found some scrap wood that will work perfectly to make standards, so I guess my hunt was pretty successful.

Im pretty sure I have a lesson this week so... Yeppy!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Today I got an emergency babysitting call so I rode bareback to save time. We did what I call a ground oxer, its oxer width but just poles on the ground. we practised walk, trot, halt, and backup transitions. I practised 2-point and posting trot. And I did the around the world, neeling, and sat completely sidewasy. at the end he started pulling his head so he had to have a little lesson carrying his head but overall a great ride


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

*My Horse, My Life, My Passion*

I had a GREAT ride on Jolene today. My instructor was very impressed. We were cantering over a small course of jumps and trying to get her to come out on the right lead and do flying lead changes. My instructor said my position was perfect. By the end of the lesson Jolene had improved quite a bit. Jolene has improved so much! we were reminising today about how rushy she used to be, she used to do nothing but caner over trot poles, and today she took off in the perfect spot for very jump. So an amasing day today!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Today went pretty well. I used the lawnchairs that are about 2ft today, but made it into an x. I did this because he seemed a bit moody today, and I wanted to introduce the chairs first before trying to get him to jump 2ft (this way when we do 2ft he has no excuse to spook). I dont want to create bad memories for him so I prefer to take it slow. I want to take it slow because he is just learning to jump, and I will only jump him for pleasure so I want it to be pleasure for hi as well. Also the last time I pushed it too much I eneded up on the ground with a seperated shoulder (I was trying to get him to jump barrels, but he wouldnt so I gave up and we were cantering by them and he went bellistic)

On Monday or Tuesday I will try 2ft. Tomorow I think Ill either take him for a hack down the road, or just ride him in the lane way. We did a bit of canter work as well today. Tomorow Im going have to work on walk/trot/canter transitions because he is turning into speedy gunzalas when it comes to cantering.

Anyways, I seem to write alot considering I write like everyday. So gold star if you got through it all!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I did like absolutly nothing today! It has been absolutly discusting and rainy outside, so no riding today  but Im excited to try 2ft with trooper tomorow! Its supposed to rain tomorow afternoon though so hopelfull itll hold off till I ride.

OMG I have to tell you guys about 2 fergus cartoons that are absolutly hilarious!
1) First picture shows angry owner repairing fence, then it shows the horse saying "I break the fence so she can use her new tools and shes STILL not happy!"

2) Shows owner putting cobination lock on gate. Fergus(horse) goes over to a chuby little pony and says "combination lock... now what are we goona do" then the pony says "36, 8, 17"

Anyways I thought these were pretty funny, and just about any horse person can relate to them. I will tell you how tomrow goes if I have tie.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

URRRRR I HATE the rain!:x It rained like all day today and its STILL raining right now. Its one big mud puddle outside the paddock, even if it wasnt raining I dont think I would be able to ride. Its pouring rain I cant even do my choores! Therse a 90% chance of rain tomorow too

Sorry for the rain rant!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Its like I live in friggin Seattle, or Vancover! Once again its raining all day.:evil: Its only going to be cloudy toorow, not a high chance of rain. so mayby if I pray really hard it wont rain and Ill be able to ride. I swear its like Im not meant to jump 2ft with him! I may not be able to depending on how muddy it is tomorow. Well sorry for borring posts for the past 3 days!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry I havent updated you guys in the past couple of days. It has been raining so I thought there would be no point.

Today I had a lesson I rode Tallas in my lesson. We only did flat work today, jumping is my favorite part of lessons. I guess Ill have to make up for it with doing lots of jumping with trooper. We didnt do juming partialy because its really muddy outside and my instructor wants me to get a good feeling for Tallas, he has a GINORMUS stride! My RI says next time we might do some bareback work so I can really get the feel for him. Apparently hes realy nice to jump. He isnt a huge jumper or anything but he can do 2ft9 easily.

She took him to a show last weekend and he came in fifth both times, and it was out of 20 horses! The horse who came in first is worth $20 000! So He well exceded her expectations.

So not the greatest lesson, but mayby if I practice the 2point(apparently I wasnt holding on with my legs like I do so well on Joe) with Trooper Ill be able to do jumping next week, than again I may be riding Jolene. I guess I feel like from going ontop of the worl last week with Jolene to feeling like Im not a very good rider. For some reason I expect my self to do everything right the first time!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

WHOOOO!! I got to ride Trooper today! I didnt get to jump 2ft with him though, but thats because when my mom found out that I wanted to use chairs she thought it was dangerous :roll: eventhough my instructor told her it wasnt and that soon Im going to be jumping higher(in my lessons I already am)...so get used to it (not that bluntly of corse) My mom thought all the rain making me not able to ride was gods way of saying that I shouldnt be jumping him with lawn chairs! LOL! My mom told my dad that she didnt want me to use chairs so today he made me jump standards (Yes! thats totaly worth postponing 2ft!) Now I just have to buy jump cups.

Today we had a really good ride, I took him over the caveleti, and I made what I call a mini oxer (a little over 1ft tall and about 1ft wide). The first time he came out doing an extremely fast canter, but I was able to bring him back easily. After that he was really good! Once again its like he read my mind I decided my goal of the day was to get a calm canter by doing trot/canter transitions and he cantered beautifuly right off the bat!

Tomorow I think Ill take him down the road because I may be taking him on a trail ride next weekend.... but Im not 100% for sure that Im going yet.

Ill try to update you tomorow if I have time!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry I havent writen in a while. Ive been really busy. 

Yesterday I tried out my new jumps with Trooper. I tried it at 2ft but he gave a really bad refusal at it, the kind of refusal that you know there not ready to do what yor asking, ones where you know if you keep pushing them the only place youll end up is on the ground. So I put it at the 18" hole, but the pole made it 21". Tomorow I might make an X that is 2ft in the middle because he seems to be more comfortable with crossrails.

Today a friend trailered her horse over to ride with Trooper and I, we are getting ready for a 17km trail ride this Saturday, Im not forsure that Im going yet, it all depends on how he acts on Thursday (were taking him to another friends house who has cows and other scarry things) The ride today didnt start out great he wasnt willing to walk by my friends trailor, and we went behind them on the road and he started rearing, so we tried him in the front, and he was as happy as can be. Apparently he wants to be the leader! We also practised puting on/getting off the trailor, wich went quite well. Overall I think he did well toay, considering he lives a very sheltered life and hasnt been amungst other horses in almost a year!

Well Ill update you tomorow if I have time!


----------

